# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بورسیه فوریت های پزشکی نیروانتظامی در دانشگاه ارتش

## javad1013

اول از همه چیز (و با اینکه فایده ای نداره) از سازمان سنجش گله میکنم که امسال هم فاتحه ترم یک دانشگاهو خوند هم اینکه زمان دقیق رفتن به مرکز گزینش استانو نگفت.
روند گزینش شما حداقل یه ماه طول میکشه پیشنهاد میدم یه ترم مرخصی بگیرین یا یه کلکی سرهم کنین(مثلا رفیقتونو جای خودتون بفرستین کلاسایی که غیب میخورین) وگرنه ترمتون ب فنا میره عین من.اگه تو مرکز استان زندگی نمیکنین حدود 400-300 تومن لااقل باس خرج کنین.در ضمن هر بار میرین گزینش حتما یه غذایی چیزی ام باخودتون ببرین ک ضعف نکنین.
کلا خییییییلی بی نظمن ولی خودشون همچین دم از نظم میزنن که نگو و نپرس...جوری رفتار میکنن که مث سگ پشیمون میشه آدم!ولی واسه اون کسی که آخرین امیدش نیرو انتظامیه اینا چیزی نیس به ناچار باس تحمل کنه(برای مثال: اینجا براتون نذری خیرات نکردن میخوای بری بو نمیخوای هم به درک!)
تو کل روند گزینشتون حواستون باشه به هیچکدوم از مسئولین هیچی نگین یا شوخی ای نکنین باهاش...سرتونو بندازین پایین و بیخیال باشین.
روز اول
چون ساعت دقیقی مشخص نکردن بهتره صبح ساعت 7 اونجا باشی ...نقبل ورود کارت ملی رو میگیرن شماره ملیتو یادداشت میکنن(تقریبا هر دفعه ک میرین گزینش این دوتا کارو باس انجام بدین)...
نهایتا تا 9 صبر میکنن بعد شروع میکنن...اول از همه اسامی رو میخونن اگه کسی اسمش تو لیست نباشه اسمشو تو لیست کاپیوتریشون سرچ میکنن (یه پسره بود بنده خدا یا ثبت نام کنکور یا نیمه متمرکزاشو از یه استات دیگه انجام داده بود لیستش تو لیست همون استان بود نه استان محل زندگیش!!!بهش گفتن زود برو امروز خودتو برسون اونجا!)...به سری مسائلی هست که خود سازمان سنجشم گفته بود منتهی اینجام بطور کلی سوال میکنن که:
معافیت نداره کسی؟(معافیتت نباس از نوع پزشکی باشه)-قد کسی زیر 170 نیس؟(به هرکی شک داشته باشن قدش رو اندازه میگیرن-تو همین مرحله 4-3 نفر رد شدن!)-معدلتو چک میکنن باس حداقل معدل کتبی یا معدل کل دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهیت از 16 بیشتر باشه(واسه رشته پزشکی فک کنم 18-17 بود)-بهتره اصل گواهی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیتون حالا چه موقت چه دائمش رو ببرین همین روز اول نشون بدین(جهت اطلاع دبیرستانتون اصلشو داره ولی فقط با داشتن کارت سربازی بهتون اصلشو میده از گواهی موقتشم خبر ندارم-اگه اینارو دادین دست دانشگاهتون دهنتون سرویسه چون من هرچی خواهش التماس کردم گواهی موقتم رو ندادن گفتن نیمه متمرکزا خودشون میدونن جریان چجوریه!(من که آخرش سر درنیاوردم از کار اینا!)مجبور شدم برم از دبیرستانمون اصل دیپلمو پیش داشنگاهیو بگیرم (کارت معافی دارم)
منگنه و چسب مسب و استامپ و ازیجور چیزا به همراه چنتا فرممیدن بهتون...
فرم اطلاعات شخصی : فرم اطلاعات شخصیه(!) که خود مسئول گزینشم براتون توضیح میده چیاشو بنویسین چیارو نه.
یه چنتا کپی از مدارک تحصیلیو همین جلسه میگیرن ازتون+چنتا عکس(حدود 30-20 تا عکس کلا لازمه)
دفترچه معایناتت:یه سری سوالای عمومی داره ک مسئول گزینش بهتون میگه چیارو پرکنین.
همه این مدارکو خودتون باس تو پوشه ی مخصوص (که سازمان سنجش بتون گفته تهیه کنین)خودتون بزارین.
آخر  سرم تک تک اسمتونو صدا میزنه مدارکو چک میکنه و یه شماره پرونده بهتون میده.
*مسئول شما تقریبا تو روند پذیرش شما هیچکارس ولی خیلی تیکه بارتون میکنه!بهتره حواستونو جکع کنین و ساکت باشین.
روز دوم
حدودا یه هفته بعد از روز اول(بخاطر اینکه دکترا ی معیانه گر وقت ندارن!)--اسم این مرحله معاینات اولیه اس
اول که میگن همه لباسارو دربیارین فقط با یه شرت باشین(لامصب داخل اونجا سرده قندیل میبندی!)
قد و وزنتون دوباره گرفته میشه و ثبت دفترچه میشه(اگه اضافه یا کمبود داشته باشی با قرمز نشون داده میشه و باید تا آخر معاینات تخصصی خودتو ب ایده آل برسونی!!)
معاینه چشم:از همین ورقه هایی که e روش نوشتس!(واسه عینکیا و اونایی که عمل چشم انجام دادن یه قوانین خاصی داره که نمیدونمشون)
بررسی یک به یک:جلو چشم  بقیه همه رو از لحاظ پوست-ماهگرفتگی-حجامت-عمل(اگه عمل کردی شرح عمل میخوان ازت)-آکنه صورت یا بدن(اگه  زیاد باشه گیر میدن)-بهت میگن پاهاتو ب هم بچسبون وبعد پاشنه هارو به هم بپسبون سرانگشتا رو دور کن ازهم-بررسی زانو پرانتزی-خم شو زانوتو بگیر(بر رسی عمومی مهره های کمر)-بررسی فرو رفتگی قفسه سینه.-ضربان قلب رو میگیره و با با ساعتش چک میکنه-از هر نفر میخوان از یک تا ده بلند بشماره.(حواستون باشه تو این مرحله پرحرفی نکنین وگرنه تو دفترچتون میزنن نیاز به روانپزشک داره و در ضمن 100تومنم هزینشه!)
صف بندی:بچه هارو توصف میکنن میگن دستتو بیار جلو نباید زیاد بلرزه-دستاتو جلونگه دارو بشین-دستاتو به حالت کلاغ پر پشت گردنت بزارو بشین و پاشو.
آخر سر:یکی یکی میرین تو یه اتاق و لخ.ت مادرزاد میشی یه رکوع میکنی و جلو و عقب(بقول خودشون تشکیلات!)بررسی میشه.(مسئله خود.ارضایی:میتونم تضمین بدم شما از دو هفته قبل از معاینات این عمل قبیح(!)رو انجام ندی مشکلی پیش نمیاد)
تو این مرحله اگه مشکلی  داشته باشی(معمولا برای همه حداقل یه مشکلو هرچند الکی هم باشه مینویسن)روی دفترچت مینویسنش باس بری پیش دکتر متخصص توی کلینیک مخصوص خود نیرو انتظامی نه هیچ جای دیگه.
یه تاریخی ام مشخص میکنن برا بازگشت به گزینش.
روز سوم
دقیق یادم نیس چند روز بعد روز 2 بود...برای اجرای این مرحله 3 روز وقت دارین
ساعت 8 میری کلینیک حدود ساعتای 9 دفترچه تو میگیری...واسه هر بیماری ای که روی دفترچه نوشتنباس بری پیش دکتر متخصصش بعضیاش رایگانه بعضیاش نه.درضمن دکتراش یه ساعت مشخصی میان هر وقت مریضا تموم شدن میرن.
بهتره اول وقت دکتر وردارین و برین معاینه دندون(این دندون پزشکه از همه دکترا بهتر بود!سی ثانیه ای راه مینداخت)
واسه من عرق کردن کف دست رو نوشته بود (ویزیت 40 تومن)که دکتره  کف دستامو خشک کردو گفت یه دیقه دستاتو نگه دار بعد مشت کن...اینو قبول شدم.
واسه اونایی که اضافه یا کمبود وزن داشتن پزشکا مهر میزدن میگفتن که قبولیشون مشروطه به جبران وزن تا آخر معاینات تخصصی.
بعدش میری قسمت اورژانس تا یه دکتر دیگه مهر بزنه برات(شایدم اول باید اینکارو میکردی!یادم نی)
آخر سرم میری پیش یه سرهنگ تا مهر کنه باز.
جالبه بدونید به ما گفتن باید بعضی دکترا رو به ترتیب برید (همین مسئله باعث میشه خیلی خیلی از وقتت هدر بره) .
بعلاوه اینکه ممکنه یکی از افراد(مثلا همین جناب سرهنگ)مرخصی باشن در این صورت حتما حتما از بقیه سوال کنین که کس دیگه ای مهر نمیزنه؟؟؟
مرحله بعد
تو این مرحله تو تاریخ معین شده باز میرین گزینش.
دو سه تا فرم تعهد پر میکنین.
چنتا کپیه دیگه از مدارک تحصیلیتون به پرونده وصل میکنین.
تعهد میدین ظواهر اسلامیو رعایت کنین-ریشتونو حداکثر فقط با ماشین شماره 4بزنین.
فرم قرآن
انگشت نگاری واحراز هویت
تست ورزش
مصاحبه
زیاد استرس نداشته باشین!یه کتابیو خود مسئول گزینش معرفی میکنه(فک کنم رساله امام خمینی بود)
اول که ازتون درباره خودتون و خانوادتون سوال میپرسه.
بعدش میره مسائل دینی:چنتا امام داریم اسم ببر؟چنتا معصوم داریم؟نماز جمعه میری؟چجوریه؟نماز جماعت میری؟هر چند وقت؟؟نماز جماعت هر چند وقت؟ذکرای نماز چیه؟بگو همه رو؟
فعالیتای فرهنگیت چی بوده چه تو دبیرستا چه تو دانشگاه؟بسیجی هستی؟اسم پایگاه اسم حوزه اسم مسئول حلقه صالحین و اسم مسئول پایگاهتون چیه؟شماره یکیو بده(لازم نیس از حفظ باشین!از رو گوشیتونم بخونین براش خوبه.
///این مراحلو حتما بین بین معاینات تخصصی تون برین تا اگه رد شدین باز وقت داشته باشین برا تست دوباره:
تست ورزش
2 کیلومتر میدوی(رو برگه نوشته 1600 متر ولی 2 کیلومتر میدووننت)-کمتر از 10 دیقه بری نمرت بالای 50 از صد میشه.
30 تا شنا
40 تا دراز نشست(دستاتو باس بندازی پشت گوشت بخاطر همین دهنت سرویسه)
دو 100 متر سرعت
قرآن
یه آدرس بهتون میدن میرین قرآن میخونین براشون دیگع!(نمره این قسمت مهم نیس فقط قبول شین حله کار)
انگشت نگاری
اگه رد شدین دیگه خداحافظی کنین با استخدامای  رسمی!
اول میری پلیس آگاهی انگشتاتو میزنن رو یه دستگاه و دوسه تا برگه بهت میدن که یکیشو باس ببری تشخیص هویت یکی دیگشه باس ببری گزینش.
میری تشخیص هویت برگه رو تحویل میدی 2 روز بعد جوابشو میری میگیری ازشون(15 تومن هزینه ی تمبر)
معاینات تخصصی
تا این مرحله دوسه برگ ازدفترچه معایناتتون کامل شده.این مرحله 5 روز اداری وقت داره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
قبل شروع این مرحله بهتره بری از رادیولوژی وقت برداری تا علاف نشی.(چون ممکنه بگن برو یه هفته دیگه بیا!وقتمون پره!(اگه همچین اتفاقی افتاد  اونموقع باس خواهش و التماس کنی که تو برا استخدامی اومدی و گفتن 5 روز بیشتر وقت نداری تا شااااااااید 3-2 روز زودتر کارتو راه بندازن)اونجام کسی نیس بهت بگه چیکار کن چیکار نکن!خودتی و خودت)
5-4 تا دکتر اولو باید به ترتیب برین.فقط چیزایی که یادم مونده رو میگم.
1-چشم پزشکی:چشماتونو با دستگاه نگا میکنه تا کور رنگی یا ضعف بینایی شدید نداشته باشین.
2-سلامت روان:71 سواله(فک کنم اسم آزمونش mmi بود)که باید حقیقتو توش بگین!بقول خودشون دروغ سنج داره!ولی یه پسره حقیقتو نگقت دوباره ازش تست گرفتن!!
3-گوش:اول نور میندازه گوشو بررسی میکنه(اگه نتونه بررسی کنه شست و شو میده میگه چند روز دیگه بیا)بعدش میبردت تو یه اتاق هدفون میزنه تو گوشت چنتا بوق با فرکانسای مختلف پخش میکنه تو ام باس از هر طرف ک صدا شنیدی دست راست یا چپتو ببری بالا.
4-حلق و بینی:فقط یه چی تو دماغت میکنه!و میپرسه سابقه عمل داشتی یا نه؟؟
5-رادیولوژی: از شب قبلش نپرس!!!باس شب قبلش (ساعتای 9-8 روغن کرچک بخوری(طعم دارچین و وانیلش خوش طعم بود!)تا شکمت خالی باشه عکست قشنگ بیفته!بهتره روز قبل رادیولوژی بعد صبحونه دیگه هیچی نخوری تا اذیت نشی!
وسایل آهنیو از لباسات جدا میکنی(من که نیمه لخ.ت شدم) میبرنت رو یه صفحه ی سفید تخت مانند میگن به پهلو بخواب و فلان و بهمان.--بعدشم باس بری جلو یه صفحه دیگه وایستی و دستاتو بندازی پشتش تا طرف بره عکس قفسه سینه رو بندازه.
6-بعد رادولوژی برو آزمایشگاه ادارر و خون
آزمایش خون:اجازه نمیدادن قبل رادیولوژی این آزماشو بدی...برای این آزمایش باس ناشتا باشی یعنی 12 ساعت چیزی نخوری...جواب این آزمایش حداقل 2 روز طول میکشه.
آزمایش ادرار: ازتو آینه نگاه میکنه تا چیزی تو لیوان ادرارت نریزی!جواب این آزمایش 3-2 ساعته آماده میشه دفترچتم تو این زمان دستشون میمونه(پس نمیتونی بری پیش دکتر)
7-دکتر رادیولوژی(!): عکس کمرو نگاه میکنه فقط.اگه عکست قشنگ نیفتاده باشه دوباره میفرستدت رادیولوژی(ایندفه مجانی نیست-ویزیت 60 تومن)منتهی یه برگه بهت میده تا کارتو سریع راه بندازن.
این دکتر خیلیا رو رد میکنه.ولی استرس نداشته باش!
8-نوار قلب(اینو ساعت 3 گرفتن از ما): چنتا گوشی بهت وصل میکنن و نوار قلبو ثبت میکنن.
9-دکتر داخلی: جواب آزمایش خون و نوار قلب و عکس قفسه سینه تو میبری پیشش.
اگه کم خونی داشته باشی(مث من)دهنت سرویسه!میفرستنت دوباره خون بدی تا یه آزمایش عجیب غریب روش انجام بشه(این پلی کلینیک نمیتونست انجامش بده مجبور شدم برم بیمارستان خود نیروانتظامی(68 تومن ویزیت)تازه هم آزمایشو دیر گرفتن هم جوابش 5-4 روز طول میکشه!(اون وقت از ما انتظار دارن تو 5 روز اداری کارامون تموم شه!)
میری گزینش
4 تا فوش بارت میکنه که چرا دیر اومدی؟!؟؟؟؟ابا هزار منت بهت میگه اگه بخوای میفرستیمت درجه داری!(اگه هههههیچچچچچچچ چاره ای ندارین قبول کنین!)(البته با یه راهایی میشه درستش کرد)
بعدشم میگن فلان روز خودتو دانشگاه ارتش معرفی کنی.(شایدم بعد از جمع آوری اطلاعات اینو بگن!)
جمع آوری اطلاعت
این مرحله دست شما نیست...زماندقیقشم نمیدونم ولی فک کنم بعد مرحله ی قبلی باشه و بع داز این مرحله بهت زنگمیزنن که بیا گزینش و بعد برو تهران.
میان تو روستا یا درو همسایه تحقیق میکنن که پسر خوبی هستی یانه؟؟

+شاید ویرایش بشه این پست.
++یه چیزاییو نمیشه گفت میترسم دردسر شه برام.

----------


## javad1013

حالا آپ :Y (397):

----------

